# Detroit Crew at Vi Brattos



## Fulltime (Oct 29, 2007)

On JUNE 25th Oliva Cigars will be in the store 6:00 to 10:00 Pm. Buy 3 get one Free.Also carry the NEW NUB. 20% OFF Oliva Boxes. Purchase$325.00 and get A locker membership for ONE YEAR.


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

I'll be there.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Sweet, NUBS! LOL


----------



## Damon (Sep 9, 2006)

You know I will be there.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Might have to make this one. Maybe James and I can carpool. Stop by and do some nubbin, i have been wanting to try one of them out.


----------



## Smitty0128 (Feb 22, 2007)

i am there.


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

That's the cigar bar in Mt. Clemens? I've never been, but would love to stop by. 

Can anyone tell me where to park nearby?

Thanks!
Alley00p


----------



## Fulltime (Oct 29, 2007)

MON./THur. free parking after 6:00 BIG LOT right next to us. In the Day it is .25 cents for 1/2 hr. meters. FR./SAT free all day But at 6:00 it is 3:00


----------



## Fulltime (Oct 29, 2007)

I will be at the store on Sat June 14th. afternoon till close. all are welcome . could pull out a old box of smokes. For all the Fathers!!!!! Call if you need directions store #1-586-4664434 My cell 1-313-7209761


----------



## CJupdike (Sep 7, 2005)

what time do you close tonight?


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

I will try to make this one.


----------



## BigDilly (May 4, 2008)

I'll be there with at least 2 other shpeens.


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll be making my first trip to Vi Brattos right after work that night! I'm looking forward to finally meeting some of my fellow gorillas on Wednesday!

I mentioned the event to my boss (also a cigar lover) and he said he expects a full report on Thursday. :tu

Alley00p :ss


----------



## Fulltime (Oct 29, 2007)

alley00p said:


> I'll be making my first trip to Vi Brattos right after work that night! I'm looking forward to finally meeting some of my fellow gorillas on Wednesday!
> 
> I mentioned the event to my boss (also a cigar lover) and he said he expects a full report on Thursday. :tu
> 
> Alley00p :ss


 We look forword to this. Also on our web site www.vibrattopremiumcigars.com has a list of events.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Dont think I'll be making this one, we have to work the fire works Monday 2p-2a then double back to work on the 24th 11a:hn pretty sure ill be tired azz Yall have a good time.


----------



## Fulltime (Oct 29, 2007)

Saterday June 28,2008 We will have a Cigar Roller in the store Rolling some nice fresh rolled cigars.It is the Stars and Stripes Festival Weekend in Downtown MOUNT CLEMENS FUN FOR AL:bl


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Fulltime said:


> Saterday June 28,2008 We will have a Cigar Roller in the store Rolling some nice fresh rolled cigars.It is the Stars and Stripes Festival Weekend in Downtown MOUNT CLEMENS FUN FOR AL:bl


Ok I might make this one. I like buying hand rolls. Smoke a few now and save a few for a few years:tu Give me a hit later this week if you will pleaseeee...


----------



## Fulltime (Oct 29, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok I might make this one. I like buying hand rolls. Smoke a few now and save a few for a few years:tu Give me a hit later this week if you will pleaseeee...


 Booker I still have the Port with me here also.I am working today all DAY!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Fulltime said:


> Booker I still have the Port with me here also.I am working today all DAY!


I'll be busy all day today, Looking for a new place to stay, working 4-6hrs then a birthday party (man im do more on my days off then I do when im working):hn
Keep it on Ice for me:dr


----------



## Fulltime (Oct 29, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I'll be busy all day today, Looking for a new place to stay, working 4-6hrs then a birthday party (man im do more on my days off then I do when im working):hn
> Keep it on Ice for me:dr


 I will may be we can have a port partty soon . let me know ok


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Fulltime said:


> I will may be we can have a port partty soon . let me know ok


WOW now that will be nice Please let it be on a Friday or Saturday and im there.:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## BigDilly (May 4, 2008)

*BUMP

*Is there any action on this?

I'll be there plus 3.


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

myself, dutch07 and one more should be there.


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll be leaving shortly, heading to Vi Brattos... just waiting for traffic in Mt. Clemens to clear out. Of course, I haven't been there yet, so I may be driving around looking for the store.

alley00p :ss


----------



## Fulltime (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks to all the Club Stogie Gorills that came to the store. We look forward to seeing all C.S. group. There is still more to come this weekend Good Musice,A Cigar Roller and Food/Drink at Stars&StripesParty in Mt Clemens. Vi Barttos (Mark and Jim)


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

Fulltime, I had a blast at my first HERF! I wanted to thank you and Mark again for a great time and place to enjoy my fellow gorilla's company!

And to all you gorillas that I was fortunate to meet last night, Thanks for the great conversation and information!! It definately will NOT be my last HERF! :tu

Alley00p :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I'll be busy all day today, *Looking for a* *new place to stay*, working 4-6hrs then a birthday party (man im do more on my days off then I do when im working):hn
> Keep it on Ice for me:dr


----------

